# Flow hibacks default FAR forward than other bindings?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

There should be a threaded rod on the end of one of the cables or on the highback built into the lever to decrease the forward lean. 
Don't remember how I set my boys 5's we sold them early this year...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

On the bottom of the base plate there is an adjustment for where the cable is anchored. If you move one or both ends of the cable towards your heel it will reduce the forward lean.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

john doe said:


> On the bottom of the base plate there is an adjustment for where the cable is anchored. If you move one or both ends of the cable towards your heel it will reduce the forward lean.


yea did as both of you mentioned. The screw down is set to lowest, and cable is in the correct position under the binding.

Looking at the pictures for flow bindings on evo, I see they have a far more forward lean than other bindings. Have 4 other binding side view shots and jumping back and forth, they all seem slightly different with the flow far more forward. My bindings apparently (the old ones) had the least forward lean, almost NONE.

I can say that using these has improved my riding as if Ive been riding all year this year, HAHAHA thanks east coast 60 degree temps and rain, 12 lousy times out this year.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

actually, I guess I figured it out.

Flow fives have two points of adjustment only (other than hiback lean)

If you move to the one point, and then adjust the cable under the binding accordingly, the lean is FAR more agressive than the default setting.

The problem is, if you don't set this forward, and bought bindings on the larger side of the chart, then you will either have 1. a very far forward lean or 2. need to alter the binding vertically on the board to allow the boot to center.

Bottom line : BIG design flaw in my opinion. The hiback vertical (not lean) adjustment should not change the hiback lean, yet it does.

And yes, I'm definitely doing it correctly. Watched flows video, and several other videos and charts to ensure I was doing it right.

Very odd. I would think a junior level engineer would even catch this flaw. Unless by design, however I can't imagine how.

This would also denote that if you need to, you should go AGAINST the chart recommendation from flow recommending that if you wear a size 10.5 or more, that you should go for the XL bindings. Mine are a size 12 but the boot footprint is more along the lines of what a 11.5 space takes up.

Sigh


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I will never buy from Flow again. Flimsy material and terrible customer service.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

campfortune said:


> I will never buy from Flow again. Flimsy material and terrible customer service.


When and what bindings?

Blind statements like this are pointless and dumb.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

when you moved the hiback position forward for centering your boot, did you move the cable-ends on the bottom of the baseplate on BOTH sides, or just on ONE?
You should move it only on ONE side, and then you should have a normal forward-lean.
If you moved both sides, then yes you will experience an aggressive fwd-lean.
hope this helps.
thnx!





Sincraft said:


> actually, I guess I figured it out.
> 
> Flow fives have two points of adjustment only (other than hiback lean)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

campfortune said:


> I will never buy from Flow again. Flimsy material and terrible customer service.


Not likely. Flow has an excellent customer service record. And as far as build quality it is very reliable.


----------

